# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Where to find nearly all Cooking Ingredients in game.

## zelghadis

Ok, so cooking in GW2 is a lot of fun, but getting all these ingredients to find all possible combinations may seem pretty hard, especially at the beggining. So here's my list of all known to me ways of getting ingredients to help you guys out ;)

LEGEND:
*This is the name of location or other specific source.*
This is the name of normal Ingredient that can be found in any part of specific map.
This is ingrediens sold by specific karma merchant.
This is ingredient that can be found only in specific parts of the map.
This is ingredient sold by specific gold merchant.

*Sold by Chef on Cooking Stations:*

Packets of YeastJars of VinegarPackets of Baking PowderJars of Olive OilPackets of SaltBags of SugarJug of WaterJars of Cooking OilBags of StarchJars of MustardBottles of Soy SauceBags of FlourCheese WedgesGlasses of ButtermilkSicks of ButterRice BallsChocolate BarBowls of Sour CreamBlack PeppercornsTomatoesCinnamon SticksGinger RootsBasil LeavesThyme LeavesBell Peppers


*Sold by Karma Merchants in major cities:*

Cinnamon StickBasil LeafThyme LeafBell PepperBlack PeppercornGinger Root


And now sorted by Locations you may find them:

*WvWvW Map, southern half of each Borderlands map:*

Bell PepperBlack PeppercornGinger RootCinnamon StickBasil LeafThyme LeafBell PepperBlack PeppercornGinger Root

*
Main WvWvW map (Central one):*

ArtichokeSugar PumpkinOnionBlack TruffleMint LeafPortobello MushroomsOmnomberrySesame SeedCoriander SeedGreen OnionCloveLotus RootCarrotHead of GarlicSaffron ThreadGhost PepperTarragon LeafAsparagus Spear


*Divnity's Reach:*

Bottle of Rice Wine - on map look for "Eastern CommOns", under this last "o" there's Merchant Jen, she sells it for 16cRice Ball - sold by same merchant as Rice Wine


*Hoelbrak:*

Bag of Flour - Vendor Stefan near Upper Balcony WP. 8c.


*Lion's Arch:*Loaf of Bread – Karma vendor – Smuggler’s WP – 16 copperLoaf of Bread – Karma vendor – Rella Order of whisper lair – 16 copperBag of Flour – Pikka Merchant – 8 copperLoaf of Bread – Pikka Merchant – 40 copper


*Queensdale*

Loaf of Bread [Karma merchant] - Farmer Diah Fields WP – 35 karmaApple [Karma merchant] - Farmer Eda (Shaemoor Fields) Orchard WP – 3 karmaNutmeg Seed [Karma merchant] - Farmer Eda (Shaemoor Fields) Orchard WP – 3 karmaHeads of Lettuce - Beetletun farms Concentrated patch


*Kessex Hills*
Oregano LeavesOnionsBeetsBay Leaf [Karma merchant] - Deputy Jenks (Giant’s Passage) Overlake WP – 3 karma
Banana [Karma merchant] - Deputy Jenks (Giant’s Passage) Overlake WP – 3 karmaNutmeg Seed [Karma merchant] - Deputy Jenks (Giant’s Passage) Overlake WP – 3 karmaBlack Bean [Karma merchant] - Deputy Jenks (Giant’s Passage) Overlake WP – 3 karmaBanana [Karma merchant] - Sangdo Swiftwing (Cereboth Canyon) – 3 karma
Strawberries - on top of the cliff @ Isgarren’s View. Southeast of Cerebroth Canyon

*
Dredgehaunt Cliff
*
Head of Cabbage - Concentrated Patch
Almond [Karma merchant] ›Travelen’s WPCherry [Karma merchant] ›Travelen’s WP


*Gendarran Fields*

Bay Leaf [Karma merchant] - Farmhand Abhean South of Nebo Terrace – 3 karmaBlack Bean [Karma merchant] - Farmhand Abhean South of Nebo Terrace – 3 karmaBanana [Karma merchant] - Jeev (heart lvl 29) – 3 karmaCelery Stalk [Karma merchant] - Milton Book (heart lvl 30) – 3 karmaNutmeg Seed [Karma merchant] - Milton Book (heart lvl 30) – 3 karmaVanilla Bean [Karma merchant] - Milton Book (heart lvl 30) – 3 karmaChilli Pepper [Karma merchant] - Milton Book (heart lvl 30) – 3 karmaBeetsOnionsOregano LeavesCarrots
Spinach - The Crypt - Concentrated patch


*Lornar’s Pass
*
Grapes - West of Greybeard’s Landing concentrated patchZucchiniParsley LeafBeetsHead of GarlicRosemary Sprigs
Kidney Bean [Karma merchant] - Hune (27) Thunderhorns WP 3 KarmaBay Leaf [Karma merchant] - Hunter Neida (38) Vanjir’s Stead WP 3 Karma


*Wayfarer Foothills*

Head of GarlicCarrots
Celery [Karma merchant] - Bjarni (Hangrammr Climb) Osenfold WP – 3 karma

Green Bean [Karma merchant] - Albin Chronicler (Icesteppes) Twinspur Haven WP
Potato - South Osenfold WP


*Snowden Drifts*

Walnut [Karma merchant] - Liongard Auda 3 karmaWalnut [Karma merchant] - Meinolf Njordson (The Loneholme Range) – 3 karmaKidney Bean [Karma merchant] - Meinolf Njordson (The Loneholme Range) – 3 karmaBay Leaf [Karma merchant] - Meinolf Njordson (The Loneholme Range) – 3 karmaCinnamon Stick [Karma merchant] - Meinolf Njordson (The Loneholme Range) – 3 karmaBasil Leaf [Karma merchant] - Meinolf Njordson (The Loneholme Range) – 3 karmaThyme Leaf [Karma merchant] - Meinolf Njordson (The Loneholme Range) – 3 karmaBell Pepper [Karma merchant] - Meinolf Njordson (The Loneholme Range) – 3 karmaBlack Peppercorn [Karma merchant] - Meinolf Njordson (The Loneholme Range) – 3 karmaBottle of Ginger Marinate [Karma merchant] - Meinolf Njordson (The Loneholme Range) – 24 karmaKidney Bean [Karma merchant] - Seraph Archer Brian (Ossencrest Climb) – 3 karma
Strawberries - Griffonfall (South East) Concentrated patch

*
Plains of Ashford*

Poatato › Loreclaw WP Concentrated patchBlueberriesParsley LeavesCarrotsOnions
Celery Stalk [Karma merchant] › Paenula Drakecatcher (Charr’s Triumph) – 3 karmaTomato [Karma merchant] › Mei Hawkslayer (Loreclaw Expanse) – 3 karmaCumin [Karma merchant] › Sagum Relicseeker (Agnos Gorge) – 3 karmaChili Pepper [Karma merchant] › Sagum Relicseeker (Agnos Gorge) – 3 karma
*

Diessa Plateau*

Head of Garlic [Karma merchant] › Lakor Grizzlemouth (Village of Butcher’s Block) Butcher’s Block WP – 15 karmaGlass of Buttermilk [Karma merchant] › Veska Bladesinger (Wodron Glens) Charradice Estate WP – 3 karmaChili Pepper [Karma merchant] › Kastaz Strongpaw (Noxin Dells) Nageling WP – 3 karmaKidney Bean [Karma merchant] › Kastaz Strongpaw (Noxin Dells) Nageling WP – 3 karmaBay Leaf [Karma merchant] › Kastaz Strongpaw (Noxin Dells) Nageling WP – 3 karmaHead of GarlicParsley LeavesOnionsCarrotsSage Leaf


*Fields of Ruins*

ZucchiniOnionKale LeafCarrotSage LeafDill SprigHead of Garlic
Avocado – Fallen Angel Makayla – Inside Ebonhawke Avacado [Karma merchant] 3 karma
Grapes – Southeast corner near Wildlin Narrows Concentrated Patch


*Blazeridge Steps*

MushroomsPortobello MushroomsSpinach Leaf
Lime [Karma merchant] Shelp › Expanse WP (East side)


*Sparkfly Fen*

CloveLeekTaragon Leaves
Head of Cauliflower – Northwestern. It’s on top of the rocky cliff past the cave containing the skill challenge in and is protected by a single Veteran Hylek Amini.
Horseradish Root [Karma merchant] Laudren› Dryground WP 18 KarmaOrange [Karma merchant] Admiral Clarinda Demard › Forvar’s WP 18 Karma


*Metrica Province*

Vanilla Bean [Karma merchant] › Michotl WP – 3 karmaLemon [Karma merchant] › Rana Landing WP
Potato › Akk Wilds WP (The levitating potatoes) Concentrated patch


Caledon Forest

Heads of Lettuce › Rowanwoods – Kraitbane WP (North) Concentrated patchParsley LeavesCarrotsOnionsHeads of GarlicBlueberries
Vanilla Bean [Karma merchant] › Ogham Wilds, Arias- 3 karmaLemon [Karma merchant] › South of Mabon Market, Eona- 3 karma


Brisban Wildlands

Black Beans [Karma merchant] 3 karmaVanilla Bean [Karma merchant] – Glass – Ulta WP 3 karmaBanana [Karma merchant] – Wendon WP 3 karmaOnionHead of GarlicParsley LeavesCarrots


*Harathi Hinterlands*

OnionHead of GarlicParsley LeavesBeetYamSesame Seed

*
Bloodtide Coast*

Coriander SeedCarrotsOnionsHead of GarlicParsley LeavesSesame SeedGreen OnionsSugar Pumkin – Concentrated patchMint LeafPortobello Mushrooms › East cavesCoconut [Karma merchant] › Archen Forland WP – 18 KarmaOrange [Karma merchant] › Wisperwill WP – 18 karma


*Timberline Falls
*
RutabagaBlackberryGreen onionRosemary SprigCarrotsTurnipsBeets
Head of Cauliflower Concentrated patchPortobello Mushrooms
Pinenut [Karma merchant] › Scholar Tholin (Kyesjard interest point, North east of the map) 18 KarmaShallot [Karma merchant] › Ichtaca (Hunting Banks) 18 Karma


*Fireheart Rise*

Asparagus SpearsRaspberriesDill SprigTarragon LeavesCayenne PepperMint LeavesHead of GarlicMushroomPortobello MusroomsZucchini
Butternut Spuash – God’s Skull SW Concentrated Patch
Peach – Nrocroc Chief – North of Apostate WP [Karma merchant] 21 KarmaHorseradish Root – Wupwup Chief, next to God’s Skull (south of Apostate WP) [Karma merchant] 18 Karma


*Iron Marches*

BlackberryOnionParsley LeafGreen OnionsCarrotMint Leaf
Sugar Pumpkin -Victium Moors – West Side near Bulwark WP * Concentrated patch*
Pear – Braxa Scalehunter – South of Scalecath [Karma merchant] 3 karmaChickpea – Naknar – Grostogg’s Waypoint [Karma merchant] 3 karma


*Mount Maelstrom*

CloveHead of GarlicTarragon LeavesAsparagus
Artichoke › Island south of Oxbow Isle WP Concentrated patch
Eggplant – Judgement Waypoint, Environmental Activist Jenrys [Karma merchant] 21 karma


*Malchor’s Leap*

OmnomberyLotus RootSeaweedHead of GarlicSaffron ThreadGhost PepperTarragon LeavesLemongrassBlack Truffle


*Frostgorge Sound*

Lotus RootParsnipsSnow TrufflesSeaweed
Butternut Squash – North Safewatch Vale (SE) – * Concentrated patch*


*Straight of Devastation*

Tarragon LeavesAsparagus SpearsCayenne PeppersLemongrass
Artichoke – NE corner of the zone, under a waterfall – * Concentrated patch*
Mango – Agent Crandle in the center of Fort trinity [Karma merchant] 24 karma (special tks to Guillaume)


*Cursed Shore*

SeaweedLotusOrian TruffleBlack CrocusOmnomberries


*Drop from Creatures :*

Eggs › Moa
Slab Red Meat › Wolves – Basiliks – River Drakes – Wargs
Slab of Poultry Meal › Raptors – Moas – Flamingo
Carrots › Separatists
Onions › Separatists
Jug of Water › Risen

EDIT: Added Green Bean

----------


## montgola

Nice post plus rep

----------


## Reiu

Great post, any idea where to get "Green Bean"s?

----------


## zelghadis

> Great post, any idea where to get "Green Bean"s?


They were sold by Karma Vendors during betas, but it seems got removed at last moments before launch. Got no idea where to find them now  :Frown:

----------


## zelghadis

Ok, I've found new place for Green Beans - keep in mind it's not confirmed, as I've got no way of logging in right now:
Wayfarer Foothills in Shiverpeaks. The area is Icesteppes, northwest of the Twinspur Haven waypoint. It's bought from Albin Chronicler.

----------


## cdmichaelb

Thanks for the list! Too bad I don't have 3 rep to give to push you to 80 :P


Btw; I think the list would be better with the common items removed from the remote vendors.

----------


## Reiu

> Ok, I've found new place for Green Beans - keep in mind it's not confirmed, as I've got no way of logging in right now:
> Wayfarer Foothills in Shiverpeaks. The area is Icesteppes, northwest of the Twinspur Haven waypoint. It's bought from Albin Chronicler.


I can confirm that, he sells a pack of green beans. Thanks a lot.
proof:https://i.imgur.com/6V18I.png

----------


## zelghadis

> Thanks for the list! Too bad I don't have 3 rep to give to push you to 80 :P
> 
> 
> Btw; I think the list would be better with the common items removed from the remote vendors.


Thanks for rep and tip, but I think I will not remove these remote merchants, as it's actually different way of obtaining basic products - someone may wish not to spend gold on item they can buy for karma for example.




> I can confirm that, he sells a pack of green beans. Thanks a lot.
> proof:https://i.imgur.com/6V18I.png


You're welcome  :Smile:

----------


## Reiu

Also, Meinolf Njordson (The Loneholme Range) only seems to sell Wallnuts in Bulk now.

----------


## ivansouza

Im having a really hard time to find the NPCs listed in BLACK (Merchants), haven t found one so far, except the Cooking Chef. Where is the WvW ones ?

----------


## zelghadis

> Im having a really hard time to find the NPCs listed in BLACK (Merchants), haven t found one so far, except the Cooking Chef. Where is the WvW ones ?


There's no NP on WvWvW. All listed in WvWvW are agthered either on Borderlands or on Central map.
Listed in Black are "This is the name of normal Ingredient that can be found in any part of specific map" as stated in LEGEND.

----------


## heretotrade

i can't get egg [Karma merchant] - Cassie – 3 karma .. Do you have any other location that sell them?

----------


## cdmichaelb

> Thanks for rep and tip, but I think I will not remove these remote merchants, as it's actually different way of obtaining basic products - someone may wish not to spend gold on item they can buy for karma for example.


Didn't realize you could get them for Karma! I assumed it was still gold on those vendors... (wishes he had his TONS of money back)

----------


## yamahacore

nice share +rep

----------


## cdmichaelb

Meinolf Njordson only sells walnuts.

----------


## zelghadis

> i can't get egg [Karma merchant] - Cassie – 3 karma .. Do you have any other location that sell them?


Don't know any actual vendor for eggs that is working, but you can easily farm eggs yourself - just go and kill big packs of Moa Birds - they will drop both eggs and Poultry.




> Didn't realize you could get them for Karma! I assumed it was still gold on those vendors... (wishes he had his TONS of money back)


On the other hand - running every time toi remote vendor takes a lot of time, but it's still money saver ;P

----------

